# Sewer Hose



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all

Went out for a weekend trip to Tom's Cove in Chingoteague, Va. and had a great time. 
As I was draining the black tank, the hose got 3 holes in it. 1 hole on one and 2 holes on the other. Is this cheap hoses or do they need to be replaced once in a while? These are very small holes, but 1 was pretty big dime size.

Will

p.s. I use the Flush King when draining.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a cheap hose. Get a heavy duty one and it should last years.

What does it look like caused the holes, dragging on ground, stretched too far, faded from sun light?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

....screws in bumper, rusted inside of bumper....... all cause pin holes.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Andy

It looks to me like rust from the inside wire.. not that I'm looking that close on a sewer hose!!

thanks
Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Quick Hijack!!!

Will....How was Tom's Cove?? I have read som not so good things, but we have friends on the "Island" and want to visit.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

highlander

Tom's Cove was nice this past weekend, they don't have paved roads so it was very dusty, which isn't to bad considering that they flood easy when it rains.
They have a nice fishing pier. Sites are good size, we had site P-22 with good views of the channel. This park is only 1 hour from us so we use it as a weekend getaway. We wouldn't want to stay longer than that. They don't take credit cards, you have to mail in a deposit.
I would say it was a 7 out of 10 this weekend.

Will

P.s. The bugs can be bad there too. It was cool this weekend so it wasn't a problem for us


----------

